# Official Raptors @ Bulls Sunday January 26, 2004, 2:30pm cst. WGN, TSN,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Interesting game!! Who will come ready to play???


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

This is going to be a tough tough game to call. Vince Carter just got back from injury. Gill is now injured as is E-Rob. I'd like to think that the Bulls will come out and dominate this game but can't get around who is going to guard Carter? In any case, if I am going to make up some ground on the ribs I may as well predict a win.

Bulls 90
Raps 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 96
The Raptor -- 88


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I may change this:

Dinos: 93
Bovines: 86


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 104

Raptors 91

It will be very interesting game. 

btw Last night it seemed the whole league was ripping the bulls organization while scrolling through League Pass

Hornets game - "Denver announcers " Tim Floyd had no support had 60 players come and go"

Pistons announcers during Twolves game "I can't understand why you would let go Hassell and Hoiberg" at least 3 times in that game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls 104
> 
> Raptors 91
> ...


you change that avatar back!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2004)

raptors 99

bulls 93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> you change that avatar back!


lol, alright.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> This is going to be a tough tough game to call. Vince Carter just got back from injury. Gill is now injured as is E-Rob. I'd like to think that the Bulls will come out and dominate this game but can't get around who is going to guard Carter? In any case, if I am going to make up some ground on the ribs I may as well predict a win.
> 
> Bulls 90
> Raps 85


vince back? we're dead


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, alright.


thank you

She is a young Daisy Fuentes


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 98
Raptors 90

Rose 34


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i don't like how Curry and JC are reacting to criticism and benchings. Not like Allstars, to state the obvious.

Until i see some fire and competive spirit, i have to look at the Bulls as Kirk and the Kirkaminions. No Gill or E-Rob? Fizer is flopping around? Some may say so what? I say who is next?

I have a bad feeling: ( My 98-90 Dinos prediction was used already so I resort to Dinos 99, Bulls 91)


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Raptors 85
Bulls 79

Davis with 18 and 7


btw spongyfungy who is that in ur avatar?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> Until i see some fire and competive spirit, i have to look at the Bulls as Kirk and the Kirkaminions.


we are of the same opinion! :grinning: 

except,

bulls 94
raptors 89

i think they are DUE!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> we are of the same opinion! :grinning:
> ...


oh man are they due!:yes: 

If i had to revise, i might go with a lower scoring game myself, except teams have been scoring on the Bulls pretty good lately. Skiles might try and grind this one out some if he can


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ok if I was really smart Id wait for AL and PC, see if they say the same thing and then just of with them the rest of the month and take the ribs. But I am a sporting kind of guy. And this one probably wins the ribs, though the GS game next week is winnable, for me if I get it right.

Bulls 92
Toronto 82

yes boys and Lizzy, Im going with the Bullies today. I fully expect AL and PC now to do the smart thing and go with Toronto. Its a dumb pick on my part cause I am really pesimistic about this club. And on top of all that, Rose and Marshall are going to be up for this one and we NEVER play the raptors well since MJ has left town. But whatver, the Bulls get this one based on 2 things. First of all, they looked like they had some life for awhile yesterday. Curry looked good early and Toronto has no one who can stop him. Hinrich continued his maturation process with a huge game. Second reason is that I firmly believe AD and JYD will own the boards in this one. 

On paper, Toronto is a far better team. But combined with the 2 reasons above and the fact the Bulls know they arent at home for awhile, ill take them. Rose will lead all scorers with 27. For the Bulls, nice balanced attack led by Curry with 19 in 32 minutes and Hinrich with 19 in 42 minutes. This one is for the ribs


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I want to know who is leading this thing as to give my pred.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I want to know who is leading this thing as to give my pred.


that leader would be me mate


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I am not a fan of the Raptors at all (outside of Marshall and Rose), and since I believe I'm out of the contest, I can give a vote to what I want to see happen as opposed to what I think may actually happen 

Bulls 101
Raptors 90


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be at the game and will be one of probably only two people clapping when Jalen is announced. I think he and Donyell will be ready for this one. I'm sure it's been marked on their respective calendars since the trade. 

As much as I'd love to see us win it, I'm going with the Rap (and yes, rlucas, partly because of your prediction). 

Rap - 96
Bulls - 84


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

raps 85
bulls 79


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Raptors 101 Bulls 85

Rose 12pts on 4-12 shooting 4rebs 8assts.

Marshall 27pts 16rebs 5assts


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I'll be at the game and will be one of probably only two people clapping when Jalen is announced. I think he and Donyell will be ready for this one. I'm sure it's been marked on their respective calendars since the trade.
> 
> As much as I'd love to see us win it, I'm going with the Rap (and yes, rlucas, partly because of your prediction).
> ...


PC, its coming down to the wire!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Raps 103
Bulls 95

Jalen has 27.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Raptors-119
Bulls- 115


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Raps 94
Bulls 87

Carter 26, 8, 6


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

96








81


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jalen and the Raps - 98
Jamal and the Bulls - 91


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 181
Raptors 179


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Raptors 94
Bulls 90

Rose comes back with a vengeance. The Bulls don't have what it takes right now to even put up much of a fight.

JYD strips off his red to reveal the purple shorts underneath, passes the ball to Air Carter for a ridiculous dunk.

Marshall gets 45 and 16, with 9 steals and 6 blocks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Raptors 98
Bulls 97


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 99
Raptors 93

I have a feeling Jalen will have a bad game...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 89
Raptors 88


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Raptors 98
Bulls 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This one is a hard one to predict. 

Raptors have lost 4 in a row. Including a loss to Atlanta. 

We have lost 6 in a row including a loss to Atlanta

Rose will be ready for this game, but remember the games he played against Indy after the trade? He was absolutely awful in those games. 

However, we are really in a tumble. Yes we are due, but Marshall and company will put it to us and add to that the fact that Gill might be out. 

Raptors. 96-bulls 89.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gill's out. E-Rob i believe is out too. So that means Pip with 30+ mins. in a game after a LOOONG time. He's been in this league long enough to know that this is a very important game for this team and Pax......hopefully he can have a breakout game and put some ******* energy in this team. When was the last time Pip had a good looking stat sheet? Def. not this season. Although last year itself he had a ton of 15/7/6 games with Portland. He can't possibly have regressed so much this year. C'mon PIP!

Anyway, even though all intentions point to a Bulls loss.....i believe somehow they'll pull this one off.

Bulls 97
Raptors 93 

JC 27 pts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Toronto 99 Bulls 55

Rose with 32


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 95
Raps 88

EC - 24
JR 1-19 for 2 points


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 90.
Raptors 80.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Raptors -87
Bulls - 82


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pippen will not play. Knee is sore. :sigh: 

No gill. No Scottie.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

**uggghhh** nba league pass. will have to suffer the toronto announcers. this should be interesting. 

jalen says he doesn't "harbor any ill will".


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are 1-15 against the western teams. WE start our west coast trip after this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall
Carter
Bosh
Rose
Williams


Davis
Dupree
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

raptors are 8-14 on the road. Bulls are 7-16 at home


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 101 
Raps 94 

JC torches Rosew with 35


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Announcers say Pip won't play because of his knee, and of course Gill is out.

No fourth quarter benchings for Jamal today.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose isos and misses

Quick start for Curry with a jump hook

Dupree fouls Marshall shooting a 3


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry with an alley-hoop


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bosh on curry this game was over in the 1st 10 seconds


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry is taking it to Marshall on both ends.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree stripped by Carter... Jalen again looks to take Jamal one on one and Jamal forces a TO.

Jamal turns it over at the other end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors win tip Rose misses, Davis rebounds

Curry, scores over bosh 2-0

Marshall misses but was fouled by Dupree. 3 foul shots

2-1
2-2
3-2

Jamal to curry 4-3 bulls. 

carters jumper is good. 5-4 Raptors

Hinrich misses, Carter rebounds. 

Carter misses a deep shot rebound Curry

Curry good!! 6-5 bulls Torching Bosh

Carter throws ball away thanks to Curry. 


Carter steals ball, Rose, loses ball... OOB.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Now Kirk turns it over

Dupree sticks a mid-range J

Bulls defense:

Kirk on Alvin
Jamal on Jalen
Dupree on Carter
AD on Marshall
Curry on Bosh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford throws ball OOB 

Rose for three, misses. Hinrich rebounds, Throws ball to Kirk but loses ball

Carter misses, rebound Bosh no good!! Rebound bulls

Dupree hits jumper

Bosh misses a shot. Davis rebounds. 

Foul Bosh on Eddy


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn are my eyes deceiving me,it looks like Curry is fighting for position.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Neither Marshall nor Bosh can do much against curry.

Rose can't buy a bucket.

AD with a nice feed from Dupree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis misses, Curry rebounds and misses. 

Rose misses layup!! lol rebound bulls. 

AD dunk! 10-5 bulls. 

Foul on dupree, (Carter)

Williams misses jumper, AD rebounds. 

Curry misses layup, marshall rebounds. 

Williams drives and scores. 10-7 T/o bulls 5:51


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Alvin Williams gets away from Kirk.

Commentators note that if not for health and "insurance" issues, AW would likely be a Bull (Assuming the deal was the previously reported JYD, AW, MoPete for Rose, Baxter :sigh: ).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 56% toronto 20!! 

Bulls 8 rebounds, toronto 4. 

Curry 6.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree holds the ball too long then gets a desperation shot blocked.

AD and Kirk fumble a handoff.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD and Carter might delay the game in order to make out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 3 rebounds. 

Hinrich hits off of a screen 13-7 A three

Williams misses a three. Reb, bulls

Dupree blocked. 

Marshall scores inside. Assist Rose 13-9

A Williams gets ball but was on end line

Hinrich steals ball after AW steals on him!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lmao, these Toronto announcers are great.. So far I've heard Kirk's name being Kenny 5 times in the first quarter :rofl:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry's not getting looks anymore... don't understand why not.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

raptor announcer just called kirk "kenny hinrich". three times in one sentence. then he corrected himself and heaped praise.

:laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Mr Cook,

That is one beautiful avatar you got there


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lmao, these Toronto announcers are great.. So far I've heard Kirk's name being Kenny 5 times in the first quarter :rofl:


I was gonna say that too... these guys are brutal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter for two 13-11

Crawford for three! 16-11. Rose let Jamal shoot

Rose no good, rebound crawford

Hinrich misses AD rebounds Jamal no good JYD rebounds. Hinirch throws ball oob. 

Bosh dunks. 16-13. 

Hinrich for three! 19-13. 

Carter hits a jumper. wide open 19-15. 20 sec t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Curry's not getting looks anymore... don't understand why not.


this happened a lot last year. I don't understand it either.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yessssssss.. Arch in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yessssssss.. Arch in


Love the avatar.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the use of JYD at the 3. 

Raptors 8-8 before the trade, 12-13 since.

-------------

Curry's been in the lane for about 10 second on D.

Bosh from the elbow. He's got a better shot than any of our big guys.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry backs in. Foul on Archibald?? 

Davis misses, archibald rebounds. 

Carter hits jumper. 19-17

Curry, bosh steals. 

Bosh jumper, 19-19


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Will Curry ever learn not to bring the ball down after he catches it? This is 7th grade stuff.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Why the hell do our big men get the ball 12 feet from the hoop?
Get down in the freekin blocks you freekin big men :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis misses. Bosh rebounds. 

Williams for three 22-19

Jamal to Curry, foul on Williams. Curry brought ball down to knees, again!!

Misses first FT. Blount in for AD. Marshall in for Bosh. 
22-20 

Peterson no good. OOB to Bulls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Why the hell do our big men get the ball 12 feet from the hoop?
> Get down in the freekin blocks you freekin big men :upset:


They cant hang with almighty Archibald and Marshall :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

foul out front crawford was fouled

Rose 0-4 so far. 

Jamal misses first. 
22-21. 

Williams misses from the foul line. 22-21 Raptors. 

Jamal is 21st in ft pct in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 47% Raptors, 43

Curry 7. 3 rebounds. 

We have 6 t/o. Too many. Way too many. Hinrich has three of them . Has 6 pts also.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> They cant hang with almighty Archibald and Marshall :laugh:


Yeah that's a tough task  Unbelievable, Curry should go for 40 against an undersized team like Toronto.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Will Curry ever learn not to bring the ball down after he catches it? This is 7th grade stuff.


cmon, thats a trademark. You don't flippantly get rid of trademarks

He blows a layup when he should have ripped the ring off the backboard too:upset: 

He also played the whole 1st. He's done:laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice alley oop to Curry. And one. Curry finally finishes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson in. 

Hinrich misses, marshall rebounds. 

Carter misses layup, carter rebounds and misses another layup!!
Blount rebounds. 

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip*, chifaninca, rlucas4257, hoops*, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, PatBateman, Mikedc, curry_52*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, happygrinch, ShamBulls*, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, Ranier823, jnrjr79, Diabolique, Genuine Article, sp00k, bpm183, mizenkay*, Infamous 210, fleetwood macbull*, vince19, truebluefan*)

Curry scores and was fouled. 23-22 bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Is Roger Mason active for Toronto or is he on their IL?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brunson is our backup G.

Curry just came out ... played the whole 1st quarter.

Anouncers make the point that someone did here a couple of days back- Fizer only shoots from the 3 during warmups... even though he can't hit anything in games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry hits a ft. 24-22 bulls

Steal by bulls

Peterson bats ball oob. 3 sec on time clock. Fizer in curry out. 

Fizer misses, ....jump ball on rebound. 

Marshall/blount jump

Murray in Carter out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Blount shoots from a million miles away and makes it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Boo birds come out big time for Jalen at the line.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow Toronto's announcer just ripped Fizer a new one. After Fizer's 3 point attempt, he commented on Fizer's pre game routine. The announcer said it was inexcusable for a guy to shoot all his shots during pregame from the 3 stripe when he can't hit 2's.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow! Hinrich with a circus shot. He has 8.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk with some And1 moves and a floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

stop in play due to blood on archibald

Bulls win tip

Blount scores 18 fter 26-22

Rose hammered. Brunson

Fans boo jalen. 
26-23
26-24

Hinrich scores. and was fouled, but no call. 28-24

Rose fouled again by Brunson. 

Tech on Skiles! No foul on Hinrich....Good for Skiles. 

Rose hits tech. 28-25.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, JYD rebounds

Fizer no good rebound Rose

Murray offensive foul

T/o 28-25 Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Fizer has officially been stamped useless.

I bet we could still get Lammond Murray back for him. He's a SF who can fill it up... exactly the role that we're trying to use Fizer in, but not succeeding.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

toronto 0-4 this quarter. Bulls 3-6. Raptors, 3-3 in fts. 

Curry 10
Hinrich 8. 

Bulls shooting, 48%, toronto 36%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford to blount for two! 30-25

Bulls steal ball. 

Dupree fouled by mopete

JYD no good. Fizer fouled to get rebound. 

Rose, fouled.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Dupree's dribbling up the court is uglier than Barkley's handles of old. 

These announcers should read NBA.com's blogs from Jay Williams. Their talk about Jay's career being over kinda goes against Jay's latest rehab work.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

you can't leave Blount open like that :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jyd called for the foul. 

Rose misses first ft! 
30-26

Blount misses, murray rebounds. 

Marshall misses, JYD rebounds. 

Crawford misses jumper, ,murray rebounds. 

Rose all the way in for two. 30-28

Blount good! 32-28


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Wow Toronto's announcer just ripped Fizer a new one. After Fizer's 3 point attempt, he commented on Fizer's pre game routine. The announcer said it was inexcusable for a guy to shoot all his shots during pregame from the 3 stripe when he can't hit 2's.


What a dumb time to go off on Fizer. His general principle is valid, but there were 3 seconds on the shotclock when that ball was inbounded. It was the right play for Fizer to shoot that time.

Kenny Hinrich. Geez, get it together, guys!

A note on Ronald Dupree: have you ever seen someone as adept as he is dribbling in traffic yet as awkward as he is bringing the ball down the court? He almost traveled three times!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fouled by dupree. 

good. 32-29
32-30 Rose has 8 now. 

Fizer shot is blocked but goal tending. 34-30


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> What a dumb time to go off on Fizer. His general principle is valid, but there were 3 seconds on the shotclock when that ball was inbounded. It was the right play for Fizer to shoot that time.
> ...


He looked like a hyena running or something. Downright creapy.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm callin it: this game is Yoogly


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul, on Fizer t/o 

Toronto is 1-6 this quarter but are 6-7 in fts. Bulls are 6-12 and yet we are ahead by just, 4. We have five more assists than Toronto! Yet they are down by only 4.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Blount, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray hits first, 34-31
34-32

5:53

Fizer fires and was fouled. Murray foul
35-32
Murray out Carter in
misses second, A williams rebounds

Jumper no good (Carter), bosh rebounds Marshall for three. 35-35

Blount good again!! 37-35 Blount 4-6 8 pts

Foul. AD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A Williams misses first ft
misses the second!! rebound bulls

Blount throws ball away Rose steal

Steal by bulls on Rose. Hinrich for three, no, blount rebounds. Fizer throws ball away, A Williams for a layup 37-37

Fizer scores in close. 39-37

Williams scores. No help defense. 39-39

Hinrich misses. Bosh rebounds. 

Williams no good Jamal rebounds

Fizer runs over bosh, offensive foul. Foul #3 on Marcus. T/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer 5 pts two t/o, no rebounds.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Marcus just looks bad. His face up game just isn't that good at this stage. However, does anyone remember him actually getting a pass in the post with his back to the basket? Maybe he and the team should try some of that as opposed to these ridiculous clear outs.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Where is Curry??? *!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Maybe it isn't just Curry that doesn't know how to set a pick, Bosh looks horrible at it as well. Damn I tired of watching "Professional" basketball players, learning how to play the game. The NFL's rules about elgibility are good for it's product, Stern might want to do the same.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh fouled by Kirk. Ran into Bosh elbow. 
40-39
41-39

Crawford 15 ft shot good! 41-41

Carter blocked by Eddy! 

Crawford good on fast break and was fouled!! 43-41 A williams foul
44-41

Carter misses. OOB to Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford throws ball OOB. 

Foul on Jamal, Rose
44-42
44-43 Bulls

AD hits jumper 46-43

Bosh travels. Curry did nice job on him

24 second violation .3 seconds. 

46-43 bulls HT


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Where's Lonny Baxter?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wennington and Funk have been going on and on about with all of Carter's injuries that he is a shell of his former self. Not as explosive and settles for jumpers.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Alright. Not a bad half. Too many fouls.

Let's see how we show up in the third. Flat again? Will Eddy Curry see the ball at all?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

50% from the field at the half, the Raptors' defense sucks! 

After Rose's comments about us being the worst team, the only thing better than the UC crowd's booing him would be for the Bulls to hand him a "L".


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our sheer stupidity is the reason y they took 18 foul shots. So many unforced, perimeter fouls committed by us. AND 10 turnovers ain't gonna get it either.

And i still don't understand y Skiles always sits Eddy for so LONG in the 2nd qtr. It almost seems like the team forgets abt him once the 2nd half starts(thus so few touches). Speaking of that, lets hope the usual Bulls collapse doesn't take place in the next 24 mins.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i thought that half was atrocious


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 53%, Toronto, 38%
Bulls, 19 rebounds, toronto, 16. 

Bulls 10 t/o. 

Good balance. Curry 10, Jamal 9, Hinrich and Blount 8

How much will the bulls miss Gill in the second half?? Will our lack of depth be our down fall?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> And i still don't understand y Skiles always sits Eddy for so LONG in the 2nd qtr.


Eddy just needs a LONG breather..he is out of gas....

When your conditioning sucks..well... thats what happens


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Toronto is playing like garbage. We should be up 15. But with our injuries, glad to be up at all:grinning:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> i thought that half was atrocious


It was damn ugly, no doubt about it.

Jamal and Kirk have three TOs each.
Fizer's got 5 points, 0 boards, and two TOs.

Rose has hit his free throws, but he's 1-6 with 3TOs himself. He still monopolizes the ball.

Vince is doing everything except scoring. He could stand to be more aggressive, but that's always been a knock on him.

Marshall isn't getting enough looks.

Curry could use more looks too. Problem is, it's tough to get him the ball against any concerted defense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy always starts out strong but he would be ineffective if Skiles left him in there. He needs to conserve Eddy which is pretty sad


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls bench 13-2. So thats good, so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls have 15 pts on foul shots. Bulls just 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter DNP first half. Interesting!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Eddy always starts out strong but he would be ineffective if Skiles left him in there. He needs to conserve Eddy which is pretty sad


I disagree with this approach. Anyone who has ever played basketball knows that the best and sometimes only way to get game conditioning is to play a game until you puke. Eddy is a young guy, if you force him to go out there and run for 40 minutes, I guarantee you he will be in shape a lot faster than anything you could do away from the court.

And it's not like Skiles coaches to win anyways. So what's the prob?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford throws ball away. Curry thought he was going to shoot
'
Marshall misses, Curry rebounds

Hinrich misses. AD rebounds. 

Dupree for two 48-43

Missed shot. Crawford rebounds

Hinrich loses ball off of leg.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter misses, rebounds AD

Hinrich misses, OOB to Raptors

Rose fouled by Jamal at top of key. 

Carter misses. Rebound bulls

Dupree knocked to floor and was fouled. Carter foul
49-43 63% foul shooter
misses second, Bosh rebounds. 

Rose misses. Bosh rebounds and scores. 49-45

Davis no good. A Williams rebounds

Bosh good. 49-47


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

A couple of things real quick ...

1. What the heck are Hinrich and Crawford doing? It's been awhile since I've seen two ballhanders play so sloppily.

2. Davis has no business shooting ... period


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> A couple of things real quick ...
> 
> 1. What the heck are Hinrich and Crawford doing? It's been awhile since I've seen two ballhanders play so sloppily.
> ...


 ... period.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree with this approach. Anyone who has ever played basketball knows that the best and sometimes only way to get game conditioning is to play a game until you puke. Eddy is a young guy, if you force him to go out there and run for 40 minutes, I guarantee you he will be in shape a lot faster than anything you could do away from the court.
> ...


yeah we're pretty much playing for nothing but shouldn't most of the conditioning be off the court anyways?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Dupree :clap::yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford drives and scores and was fouled!! 51-47 Rose foul
52-47 Jamal has 12 pts

Williams misses shot, was fouled. Davis foul
52-48
misses. AD rebounds, 

Davis misses bosh reboundfs.

Rose misses, Davis rebounds'

Dupree for two. 54-48 bulls. t/o


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

spongy ... did my wife give you permission to use her picture as your avatar?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree has 7 pts. five this quarter


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dupree dribbles again in the open court. LOOK OUT!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Aside from the TOs, Jamal's playing a very solid game. He also seems to be the only looking for Eddy downlow.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

who is guarding Jalen Rose????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jamal for threeee!

"jamal crawford has led this team in circus shots" - toronto annc'rs

at least he made that one. and it was clutch, imo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits a three. 54-51

Crawford scores for a three!! 57-51

Carter offensive foul, on Hinrich

Bosh steals ball 

Rose fouled. AD foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A Williams out, polocio in. 

Carter hits a jumper. 57-53

Dupree drives and scores. 59-53

Carter for three, misses Curry rebounds

Dupree for two!!! 61-53!! Cheers on the fans as well

Rose hits 61-55


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bucket and the foul for Jamal!!!!!


3rd time tonight!!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rose is heating up. Jamal slipped on that last play though. Hopefully Skiles doesn't bench him for that one play. He's stupid enough to do it sometimes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford hits and Rose fouls
64-55

Rose good. 64-57. t/o 3:34 left in third. 

Jamal and dupree both with 9 this quarter!! 

Bulls. 7-12 this quarter! 
Raptors 6-13. 

Crawford 18 for the game. 
Rose 17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto just 2 fts this quarter!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree with this approach. Anyone who has ever played basketball knows that the best and sometimes only way to get game conditioning is to play a game until you puke. Eddy is a young guy, if you force him to go out there and run for 40 minutes, I guarantee you he will be in shape a lot faster than anything you could do away from the court.
> ...


Very good point ! 
:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses, foul on Rose!! 
misses first
65-57

palacio misses, reb curry

Davis misses, rebound palacio

Rose bounces ball off of Davis. Nice double team by Jamal

Carter misses, AD rebounds #12

Hinirch misses, Carter rebounds. 

Bosh dunks. 65-59

Curry palms the ball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, that steal by Rose was the fastest I've ever seen him play.

Dupree got robbed of a charge... he was absolutely perfect.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Palacio misses layup Curry rebounds!! 7 boards

Dupree loses ball oob. 

Bosh misses, rebound palacio

Peterson misses, rebound crawford

Jamal throws ball away, bosh

Peterson misses, tips shot in

Rose steals ball from blount and was fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD in for Eddy

16 t/o too many!! 

Bosh hits a jumper. 65-63

Brunson hits, but JYD called for moving screen. JYD knocked Jalen down. 

Palacio no good at buzzer. 65-63 Bulls after 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> spongy ... did my wife give you permission to use her picture as your avatar?


lol. oops sorry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TOs and not getting the ball to Jamal when he's HOT just killed the Bulls during those last 3 mins.

It just sad to see the Raptors play like **** and still be only down 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 7-15 that quarter, 51% for game
Raptors, 9-23 that quarter. 39% for game. 

We have 17 t/o far too many.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Biggies FG Attempts:

Antonio Davis- 8
Blount- 6
Curry-6


:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

you know raptors will make a run and try and put us away. We need to answer. 

Baxter in the game for the first time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brunson starting in place of Crawford at beginning of 4th.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Quick Prediction: Carter takes over in the 4th, Bulls lose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD steals, blount saves the steal

Dupree misses, blount rebounds. 

Brunson 15 ft shot, misses, but was fouled. Bosh. 
66-63
67-63

Palacio misses, baxter rebounds blocked. Reb. bulls

Blount travels.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich 3!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Johnny complaining about no-call for Dupree. "It had to be something. He went in and caught a bunch of meat in there."

:uhoh: 



Hinrich for 3!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree stuffs Baxter then gets out of control at the other end.

Brunson leaves Alvin all alone.

Kirk with a three

Blount still knocking down the J


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A williams hits. 67-65

Hinirch for three!! 70-65

Bosh misses. Baxter rebound, carter for two 70-67

Blount hits! 72-67


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter travels. 

JYD misses, Marshall rebounds

A Williams fouled by Hinrich. 72-67 t/o raptors


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating in this game has been a joke.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think the raptors have two offensive rebounds this quarter. We need to keep them off of them! Offensive boards lead to more shot opportunities


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, Dupree took it right at Vince and scored. That's why we keep that kid around


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Officiating in this game has been a joke.


I echo that sentiment. Yuck.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crawford checks back in. Not benched today!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams 
72-68
72-69

Dupree running hook over Carter, good 74-69

Williams misses, marshall rebounds, Hinrich steals ball and called for foul

Peterson in locker room with sprained ankle

Carter fouled by Brunson


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Vince must not have liked that- he went right back at Dupree and went by him, but gets fouled by Brunson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnny Red "I'm getting ready to spank these guys"


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We gonna win this one, if TBF will lead us thru his comments in play by play posts!:grinning:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk to Davis

Dupree stays in front of Carter this time.

Jamal drains a jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter ft 74-70
74-71 8:00 left

Crawford throws ball to carter. 

A williams no good, aD rebounds

Davis for two! 76-71

Palacio misses, crawford rebounds.

Jamal for open three!! 79-71.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Offensive boards lead to more shot opportunities


:allhail:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For the ribs, I picked a bulls loss. But I will be very happy should we win this game. Especially short handed and with all that Rose said earlier in the week.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Raptors, dead fish
Bulls have a pulse


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> For the ribs, I picked a bulls loss. But I will be very happy should we win this game. Especially short handed and with all that Rose said earlier in the week.


Don't worry, if I win the ribs, I will share with you .:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:38 left. Bulls have 20 t/o!!

Rose back in game

Marshall misses a three. Kirk rebounds

Dupree misses JYD rebounds

Davis misses, OOB to Toronto

Marshall misses, AD rebounds!! one and out!

Hinrich fouled! A Williams
80-71
Curry in! 
81-71


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who else would trade Curry for Bosh?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry is irritating


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Who else would trade Curry for Bosh?


Thanks God you are not Pax!!!

:yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Nah, I wouldn't trade Curry for Bosh. Not quite yet.

Speaking of Eddy, has anyone passed him the ball in the second half?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh fouled by Davis
misses first ft! 
81-72

Crawford floater is good. 83-72

Carter misses, whistle....Curry foul. 

Bosh going to foul line. 
83-73
83-74

Marshall fouls, AD 
84-74 (14 rebounds)
85-74


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, Jalen got away with a huge travel! Larrivee doesn't mention it, but compliments his "nice touch".


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

perfect screen and roll Crawford commanding the double team and AD finished with a jumper.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't recall seeing Curry get a pass n offense. He's grabbed a few boards though. And at least he's staying on the court.

I just love what Bosh does, however. He's really smart, has a nice shot... wants to win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits a jumper 85-76

Davis 15 ft shot 87-76 AD double double 3:36

Carter misses, rebound by dupree and foul on dupree


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> I just love what Bosh does, however. He's really smart, has a nice shot... wants to win.



And he doesn't seem to require 18 years to develop into a productive player.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I know PC picked the Raptors cause I went with the Bulls. Ill have to see who AL picked. Damn I hope its the Raptors.

I wonder what my magic number is?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's better than Jalen. I wish we could play against him every night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh fts
87-77
87-78

3:20 left

Hinrich misses, rebound toronto, A Williams fouled in back court
Williams ft misses first
87-79

Crawford misses, toronto rebounds. 

foul called again! 2:28 87-79

We cannot let them score at the foul line. Time was on our side!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Jamal's better than Jalen. I wish we could play against him every night.


That is why I was not against Jalen being traded.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors are just 3-14 this quarter but are 10-12 in fts. We are 6-6 in fts.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yup, I didn't mind seeing him go at all. I would have liked to have kept Marshall and not get Jeffries, however. :|

All things considered it's pretty much a wash though. We're a little better if anything, not any worse. I just wish we could have gotten more than a little better in getting rid of him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What was Pip doing with that playbook? a fakeout?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crawford turns it over then fouls Rose. Clear path foul. Rose hits the free throw. Toronto ball down by 6 with 2 minutes. Ouch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Raptors announcers repeatedly harping n the lack of encouragement coming from the Raptors bench. They are a glum looking bunch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bosh at foul line
misses first one
87-80

Crawford loses ball, Bosh grabbed and fouled. Clear path? Yes. Clear path foul on Crawford. 

Rose ft, 87-81

Hinrich steals ball, thanks to carter. 

Jumper no good. 

Carter misses rebound bulls. 

Crawford drives and scores. By Rose!! 89-81


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

From Oh-Oh to WOWW......great basket by Jamal!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Yup, I didn't mind seeing him go at all. I would have liked to have kept Marshall and not get Jeffries, however. :|
> 
> All things considered it's pretty much a wash though. We're a little better if anything, not any worse. I just wish we could have gotten more than a little better in getting rid of him.


we could have done alot better in that trade. not because of rose, but because Mashall was a good player with a great contract and Baxter was a comer at the minimum. It was probably more of a loss for us. We didnt get better, maybe not any worse but we are looking at the worst record in basketball by this time next week


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Classic that Jamal scored on Rose! Funk said Jalen looked around as if to say, "where was my help?"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh my God, could the Bulls' announcers be any worse. Jamal hits a layup. Kerr says "Jamal made chicken salad on that one." Wayne replies "and the Bulls are enjoying the sandwich right now."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh scores 89-83

1:11

AD hits! 91-83. 

Bosh fouled. AD foul


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bosh is damn good. Just think how good he is going to be when he goes to the 4 full time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses first ft. 
palacio in for Williams
91-84 .45 seconds left

Dupree t/o


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> we could have done alot better in that trade. not because of rose, but because Mashall was a good player with a great contract and Baxter was a comer at the minimum. It was probably more of a loss for us. We didnt get better, maybe not any worse but we are looking at the worst record in basketball by this time next week


yup, that's what I meant... Rose was no loss, but it'd be nice if we could have gotten more for the other guys.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> ok if I was really smart Id wait for AL and PC, see if they say the same thing and then just of with them the rest of the month and take the ribs. But I am a sporting kind of guy. And this one probably wins the ribs, though the GS game next week is winnable, for me if I get it right.
> 
> Bulls 92
> ...


Damn, I almost got the score on this one


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bosh is damn good. Just think how good he is going to be when he goes to the 4 full time


Yeah, Bosh will be scary good when he puts on some muscle. He's got 23 and 10 tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> yup, that's what I meant... Rose was no loss, but it'd be nice if we could have gotten more for the other guys.


If you put Marshall, Fizer and Baxter, basically our left over 4s together, I think you could have gotten a much better player then AD or JYD. Those contracts are just too good and none of the 3 guys are considered Brunson bad. I wont speculate on who you could have gotten but someone like NVE comes to mind. Pax should have tried to deal these guys seperately from Rose imo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul by Raptors Carter

Hinrich fouled by palacio
92-84
93-84

Rose loses ball off of his foot....but Torontos ball

Williams misses. Rose rebounds, Curry foul
Rose ft, 93-85
93-86

Bosh steals, Crawford grabs ball and was fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford hits both fts 95-86 

Toronto 20 second t/o


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It was a 3 on 1 and the Bulls botched an alley-oop. I guess they were trying to close this thing out. not smart


































Skiles looked pissed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall for three. 95-89 

A Williams foul. 

8 seconds left. 

AD fts. 
misses first ft. 
96-89

Hinrich played 45 minutes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Carter was just plain horrendous. 6-23 shooting? Yikes.

Nice game all around by Ron Dupree


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I predicted a Bulls win and JC with 27 pts.

Bulls won. JC had 27 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cater is 6-23 and limping. 

Bosh misses, game over. 

96-89.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Carter was just plain horrendous. 6-23 shooting? Yikes.
> 
> Nice game all around by Ron Dupree


i agree. Nice find by Pax. Maybe we ought to sign Penigar while we are at it since we have had some luck in the NBDL. Then Rodman. Dupree should not only be signed for the rest of this year but next year as well. As stupid as it sounds, we really cant afford to lose him to FA this summer.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I predicted a Bulls win and JC with 27 pts.
> 
> Bulls won. JC had 27 pts


Great Call!


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

WOW we won,when was the last time we did that?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

45 minutes for Hinrich?!?!?! Well, he hasn't hit the rookie wall yet, so do whatever works.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks to TRF !
:yes:


----------



## Axe_deodorant (Jan 25, 2004)

great win


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry looking bad? At least the Bulls didn't draft DeSagana Diop...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry didn't do much(if anything) after the first qtr......and it has pretty much become a trend. Raps got almost every offensive rebound over him in the 4th qtr.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good performance by the Bulls. This was a team win. Everyone did well and they overcame a terribly officiated game. We turned the ball over alot as well. 

AD, Dupree, Crawford nice games by them


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

People, lets enjoy this one because this might be the last win this club gets for awhile.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I love the fact that the Bulls were lucky enough to grab Dupree. Back then, most of us were pissed that the Bulls didn't draft Jarvis Hayes. Now, Dupree is averaging nearly the same numbers as Hayes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> People, lets enjoy this one because this might be the last win this club gets for awhile.


yup. west coast trip II. AHHH lord help us. We are, I think, 1-15 against Western Conference teams. win was against the Suns (Marbury, penny, and amare less)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> It was a 3 on 1 and the Bulls botched an alley-oop. I guess they were trying to close this thing out. not smart
> 
> 
> Skiles looked pissed.


HIGHLY.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Curry didn't do much(if anything) after the first qtr......and it has pretty much become a trend. Raps got almost every offensive rebound over him in the 4th qtr.


If games were played one quarter EC would run with Tim D and KG for MVP.
Only if it were the 1st Quarter though.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the next game we ought to be favored to win comes feb 12 against boston at home. ouch. GS next week is the game to target for bulls fans. But the warriors arent even a push over. it could get really ugly. I hope i am not signalling my predictions


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> yup. west coast trip II. AHHH lord help us. We are, I think, 1-15 against Western Conference teams. win was against the Suns (Marbury, penny, and amare less)


really? ouch. And that game was even in doubt with 2 minutes to go


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> If games were played one quarter EC would run with Tim D and KG for MVP.
> Only if it were the 1st Quarter though.


hey.. let's save Curry til the 4th quarter. he can be our "secret weapon" just trick him into thinking that it's the 1st quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> bulls 94
> raptors 89
> ...


they were SO due. we won! we won! whew.
and rlucas is right. 




:yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> they were SO due. we won! we won! whew.
> ...


i was very unsure on this one. This one was a bit lucky. But i can tell you i think we have losses come up for awhile. The GS game next might be close.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> hey.. let's save Curry til the 4th quarter. he can be our "secret weapon" just trick him into thinking that it's the 1st quarter.


...Yes, and also tell him that his kids were kidnapped!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> hey.. let's save Curry til the 4th quarter. he can be our "secret weapon" just trick him into thinking that it's the 1st quarter.


Or maybe send him for a one month training camp with the marines...maybe 2


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Mike DC,

I'd go Bosh for Curry right now. Bosh was very impressive. I don't really care that a healthy Chandler and Bosh would be somewhat redundant.

Hey Jalen,

Hope you enjoyed the game.  I fully expect you to take credit for the Bulls win b/c you really mentored JC.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

JR mostly scored from the line.If u don't foul him he won't score.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

can i defend Eddy Curry here for a second? 


Curry is not a ball handler. So when the game starts and I am sure SKiles says get him the damn ball early and lets establish him. It seems to work. But I watch the games. he gets decent position in the 2nd half and no one throws him the ball. So it isnt entirely his fault that he doesnt score after the first quarter. But I do agree that its unlikely he will ever be dynamic enough to create shots for himself like other centers have (Hakeem and Duncan being the most obvious). Bosh, in all liklihood, will be able to get offense for himself consistently by this time next year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry played a little D today! Rebounded a little. I am glad to see that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Curry looking bad? At least the Bulls didn't draft DeSagana Diop...


Are you kidding me? Diop is the anti-curry. No offense. All he does is hustle, grab boards, dunk, and block shots. Picks up a lot of fouls though.

He's the main reason that Z and Mihm were/are expendable.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Diop is the anti-curry. No offense. All he does is hustle, grab boards, dunk, and block shots. Picks up a lot of fouls though.
> ...


And he is starting to knock down the 15 footer!!


----------



## Axe_deodorant (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> HIGHLY.


i agree


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ahhh we lost but bosh showed everyone why he's the real deal he only took 12 damn shots and scored 23 with 10 boards. if vince hits some more shots like 40% of his 26 shots we're much closer in this game.

vince has lost it.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> ahhh we lost but bosh showed everyone why he's the real deal he only took 12 damn shots and scored 23 with 10 boards. if vince hits some more shots like 40% of his 26 shots we're much closer in this game.
> 
> vince has lost it.


Isn't it amazing how much a talented kid can benefit from even _one year_ of big time college ball? Would Bosh and Anthony be nearly as effective coming straight from HS? Its doubtful.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how much a talented kid can benefit from even _one year_ of big time college ball? Would Bosh and Anthony be nearly as effective coming straight from HS? Its doubtful.


thank god he went to college. or we wouldn't have the chance to draft him.

but imagine if lebron had one year of college? damn! he would probably be averaging 25 a game.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Things they talked about on the radio/comments/ etc.

On the Score they said Pippen slammed a clipboard on the ground while Rose was shooting a free throw. 

I was at the game and I couldn't Boo Jalen. Just can't boo a guy who has given thousands of dollars in charity to Chi-Town. It's just a game and his only flaw was he isn't good enough to carry a team. 

First time seeing Vince Carter live and he didn't do much for me. Not that impressive. He tried a cool dunk but missed it. He's a good jump shooter but so it Alan Houston. 

Rose and Marsh stayed on the court way after the game and had many hugs for the Bulls. 

I was afraid JYD would try and sabotage and help Toronto to a victory.

Norm Val Lier thinks the Raptors are a horrible team b/c...*drumroll*...they don't play defense.

Most of the fouls called on the Bulls were 15 to 20 feet away which was ridiculous. Jalen never got the kind of calls in Chicago that he got in Chicago yesterday. When did Bosh turn into Shaq and get every call? 

Crawford was playing defense like he should every game. Hinrich was awesome defensivly. He continues to amaze me...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thanks for the recap lizzy.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I just saw the highlights and all of them I saw Crawford actually driving to the basket.   

Is he actually taking it to the hole now or was it just yesterday's game???


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> I just saw the highlights and all of them I saw Crawford actually driving to the basket.
> 
> Is he actually taking it to the hole now or was it just yesterday's game???


I have to say, Crawford is getting better and better at learning all aspects of being a good shooting guard. That scoop shot was fantastic!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> I just saw the highlights and all of them I saw Crawford actually driving to the basket.
> 
> Is he actually taking it to the hole now or was it just yesterday's game???


He has been taking it to the rack for a while now. Probably mostly the last 6 or 7 games I guess. Just FYI, Crawford mainly played the point yesterday.


----------



## Bball4me (Dec 4, 2003)

> Just FYI, Crawford mainly played the point yesterday.


We must have been watching different games.
I saw Crawford run some point, but not even close to the majority of the time he was on the court and I don't think he ran the point at all in the fourth quarter.

It seems obvious to me that he has his best games when he doesn't have to worry very much about the point guard duities.


----------

